# Dove Creek....



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Deleted...


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

**** those are some nice fish!! So how many total did you catch?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> then to make matters worse jizzed all over my pants


That just means he likes you!

Glad you got your money's worth. Some fatties, I see.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > then to make matters worse jizzed all over my pants
> ...


Yeah....well I also like orvis1, but I don't think I would ever........

Nice fish orvis1, other than your pants and your flypole, it looks like a good day !


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Do you have a picture of the bow that broke the pole? I heard that tube dude can fix poles. You may want to give him a shout and see if it is fixable before buying a new pole.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Orvis, What did you catch them on and can you float tube this pay for play place?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome fish man. Next time don't get the fish so turned on and he won't do that to you.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tigru said:


> Orvis, What did you catch them on and can you float tube this pay for play place?


From what it looks like on google earth there isn't anyplace wide enough that my 7 year old daughter could throw a rock across.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah, the ponds are set up in "S" shape so you can cast to the middle everywhere.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish Orv, wish I could have joined you guys! Too bad that fish liked you a bit too much :lol: Stevos tiger is beastly looking.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice looking fish happy for you but my question is was it worth the money spent and was it pretty easy to hook into them?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys.. 

bigboybdub- I enjoyed myself and would go back out again. Talking to the owners the average group gets 2-3 each so no it wasn't that easy we fished for about 5 hours... Towards the end of the day we had a handle on what to do. They did not react to spinners and lures we got them mainly on flies and jigs. 

Greenguy88-You would have liked it to bad about the news Friday we will have to do it another day. 

Fixed Blade-Wide enough it you couldn't cast across most areas but close not a place for a group of more than 4 IMHO. 

Tigru- No tube needed and we did the 1/2 day for 50 bucks... Bows came on flies tigers came on black jigs.. 

Troutgass- That is the great thing about an orvis rod the warranty 25 years no questions asked. I bought this combo 12 years ago for $300 I since have had it repaired/replaced 3 times. Since they no longer make the rod I originally bought they have replaced it with the next model up. I called them Sunday they were open and I should have either a new rod or mine repaired in 2-4 weeks. I just have to pay shipping there.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

+1 they definately werent hatchery type fish. We had to work for the fish we caught. the fishing really shut off around 9:30, had to work like crazy to get fish after that. they were very picky, would look at certain things & wouldnt even respond to other things. I thought it was a very fun day catching BIG fish. They had some fight to them too!!!!


----------



## Fleigenbinder (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the report and we are very glad you had a good time. Our objective at Dove Creek is to provide a Trophy Trout experience in a convenient area accessable year round. I have fished there every month of the year and had good luck. But that is not to say that it is easy - sometimes we really have to work for our fish. 

I like nymph fishing but some of the most enjoyable times for me were casting hoppers to cruising and rising fish in the late summer and fall. I caught a few over 5 lbs and on a dry for me, that was awsome.

We are having another tournament tomorrow 3/28 and I will post results and pictures. I am hoping for a little better weather than last time. It should be a lot of fun.

One of the very best things about Dove Creek is the real chance for kids to catch a really nice trout. When you see the smiles on the kids faces, it really makes you realize that part of the magic of fishing is passing it along to kids. I have posted a few of those kids pics in previous posts.

Look forward to seeing you out there again!

Fenwick.


----------



## fishane (Sep 11, 2007)

Orvis1,

It was nice fishing with you guys. All in all I thought that place was pretty fun. Are you planning on heading out again if there is another tourney? 

Fishane & Dad


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Not sure... Good meeting you as well. The next time I am going in the summer/fall and sight fish those pigs on dries. It would be a great place to run out for an evening of fishing after work that is for sure.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the hat!!! GO UTES!!!    :lol: 

Oh, and the fish are nice too...


----------

